# INSANE AND BEAUTIFUL ! Butterfly Cutting Board



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I was absolutely amazed watching this video. A definite must see!

youtube video and mtmwood.com links provided by WorkshopAddict.com via Facebook






Plans to make this amazing board below

http://mtmwood.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=92_93&product_id=541


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@kdc-Enjoyed the video. There are some very creative people for coming up with ideas like this one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Very cool. love the kids at the end.


----------

